# Smoking w/ a Charcoal Smoker



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Any tips on using these things? Just tried smoking some venison and beef steaks after marinating for 2 hours, smoked them the first 4 hours slowly, them loaded her full of charcoals after an hour of it sitting, and cooked them like they were on a grill, turned out awesome for once, almost like soft jerky with hickory flavor. Had the water pan full with some soy sauce in it and some A-1 and worchester. Does this really help?

Any tips would be appreciated as to keeping the things burning hot with the wood in the coals. Couldn't get mine hot at all, hence the reburning with just charcoals. It was a cheapy from Wallyworld, only $30. :eyeroll:

Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

AWO
Spritz the meat every half hour or so with a 50/50 mix of apple juice and Captain Morgan Spiced Rum, this will keep the meat from drying out when smoking at low temperatures.

Inexpensive charcoal smokers can be modified to be great smokers, what brand and model do you have?


----------

